# Game 54: Sixers @ Heat (2/21/09 3:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, February 21st, 2009 | 3:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Jamario Moon
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird start time. 

Doubt James Jones plays but I kept him in the lineup anyway.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Will be able to see this one, since it's an early start. Hope to see a Heat win!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Think Dorell will make a return now since JJ is gonna be gone?


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

This is a big game; could easily make the (huge) difference between a 5th and 6th seed at the end of the season. (Difference between playing Atlanta in the first round or Orlando/Cleveland/Boston.)


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

should be a good track meet


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

About damn time SunSports puts a game on HD in about a month...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Jones is out and Dorell Wright is finally back on the active roster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds like Diawara will get the start at SF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on 'khouba. You gotta make that..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did anybody just see that?

I ask you, should an NBA player miss a layup like that? That's insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by JO

Thad Young is getting to be a Heat killer


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damn nice move by Jermaine....you see him put it between his legs then drive baseline? That's nasty...and Sam D isn't a slow footed big man either


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO again

5pts 3rbs already for JO


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Kouba needs to sit his a** on the bench and stay there

moon and Dorell could handle the sf spot. With Cook a few minutes there as well


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thaddeus Young is so good.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whoa, continuation? That ball didn't go back on the floor that should have counted.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Diawara isn't doing **** on offense, but he's keeping Iggy quiet....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D so far if you take away what Young has done.

And Mario missed JO earlier. He had Dalembert pinned right under the basket and Mario never even looked at him. JO still got a basket on that possession but Mario's got to be aware of that.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

surprised at how crappy Sammy has been playing, letting JO score so easily


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jermaine is clearly healthy and clearly the 2nd best center in the east. I don't know how "injury prone" he is, but if he can stay at this level then we're a contender. Especially with Garnett injured and Jameer injured. We could come out of the east.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not for or against gay marriage but I think Eric and Tony should hook up. They make a great couple.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, great start. Just like against Minny. Hopefully we can keep this up.

JO hasnt gotten blocks but has changed a bunch a shots already.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> Jermaine is clearly healthy and clearly the 2nd best center in the east. I don't know how "injury prone" he is, but if he can stay at this level then we're a contender. Especially with Garnett injured and Jameer injured. We could come out of the east.


Sheed, Illgauskas, Lee, Okafor


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, great start. Just like against Minny. Hopefully we can keep this up.
> 
> JO hasnt gotten blocks but has changed a bunch a shots already.


His defense is great and he's a true pivot in the middle on the offensive end. Even if he's not getting the shot, just his presence creates great balance.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> Sheed, Illgauskas, Lee, Okafor


:lol:, it's a matter of opinion, he's not a center, :laugh:.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He looks active, he can run the floor pretty good also from what ive seen.

Hopefully we can maintain this hot start this time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sick block by Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20-16 Heat after 1

Wow, lost all momentum with the subs.

And for the record, Mike had a play in the low post area but decided to turn and face up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley beasted that!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has anyone got a better stream than what im using? no volume here...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why has Rainbow jacked up 6 shots already?

I swear between him and Quinn...jesus christ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go again...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

our defense, tough and strong


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I ****ing hate Quinn. Comes down and jacks a rubbish threes, then gets burnt twice on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, this is looking way too much like the T-Wolves game.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

better put JO and Wade back in quick or Philly guards will run wild


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Why has Rainbow jacked up 6 shots already?
> 
> I swear between him and Quinn...jesus christ...


:curse:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why is Chris Quinn calling the game with Eric and Tony?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> better put JO and Wade back in quick or Philly guards will run wild


Now that you mention that, why the **** have we been taking JO+Wade out at the same time? Spoelstra needs to go back to the rotations Riley ran with Wade+Shaq where one of them was on the court at all times.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Now that you mention that, why the **** have we been taking JO+Wade out at the same time? Spoelstra needs to go back to the rotations Riley ran with Wade+Shaq where one of them was on the court at all times.


He did this against the Wolves also. At the time, I thought about it and considered that maybe his hand was forced because of Chalmers foul trouble. Tonight repeating the same mistake for no reason is really weird.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chris Quinn tries to take a charge directly under the basket. What an idiot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we were serious, we'd have Wade playing the point when Chalmers rests...seriously...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with back to back shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Incredible block by JO.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO denies and Beasley hits again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Quinn to Moon


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jamario from CQ!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

philly defense retarded now, it's contagious


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are such a better team with JO on the floor. Having that inside presence really shows - he's rebounding, defending the rim and hitting shots when they come to him.

He's gonna be a great addition. People keep saying he's only here because of the 2010 space, but he can help us NOW. This was a deal that benefitted us in the short and long term.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright sun sports, enough of the kid..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and layup!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great play by Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Alright sun sports, enough of the kid..


I think when they have guest commentators, it's normally for an entire quarter. :sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet outlet pass to Moon for the dunk


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley didn't get an assist on that Chalmers fast break? Weird.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ivey just went flying. That was a flop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Those are the fouls Mario's got to stay away from.

DQ in for Mario. Wade to PG I guess


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

no idea why TO gave up JO and Moon, oh wait BC wants to tank


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If Tinsley gets cut loose does anyone want to see a reunion with JO in Miami? I think he'd give us more than anyone other than Starbury (sho is a bad idea).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

low post score for Beas!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 2 Moon!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Moon!

3 dunks for Moon hahaha


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Welcome to Miami, new guys....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Moon is doing the things Marion should've been doing a lot more often while he was here. :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> If Tinsley gets cut loose does anyone want to see a reunion with JO in Miami? I think he'd give us more than anyone other than Starbury (sho is a bad idea).


I would love Tinsley here.

This current lineup is great. Wade at the point with DQ and Moon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn JO has 3. We are +19 with him in tonight...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Can anyone else instantly identify these Heat players based on their birthdays?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40-40 at the half


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

is anyone seeing will smith?


----------



## vato (Jan 24, 2009)

chairman5 said:


> is anyone seeing will smith?


i did... made me wonder that why the **** i am watching will smith music video... it was terrible... by the way that little kid is damn stupid...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

vato said:


> i did... made me wonder that why the **** i am watching will smith music video... it was terrible... by the way that little kid is damn stupid...


Hey, watch it, that's our backup point guard.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

vato said:


> i did... made me wonder that why the **** i am watching will smith music video... it was terrible... by the way that little kid is damn stupid...


PLEASE tell me that you didn't just disrespect Miami's own, Damon Weaver! He's the ****!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if i see a lineup with Quinn, Diarrhea and Haslem im gonna flip.


----------



## vato (Jan 24, 2009)

DQ for 3 said:


> PLEASE tell me that you didn't just disrespect Miami's own, Damon Weaver! He's the ****!


I just saw him the first time and he was very annoying :nada:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

Hopefully that gets him going


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Diawara ftl...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mario has one of the prettiest floaters in the league. Off of the top of my head, only Chris Paul's is nicer.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

why is Diarrhea still playing? and Chalmers has been slacking on defense again


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> why is Diarrhea still playing? and Chalmers has been slacking on defense again


Everytime Diawara does something to make you want to take him out, he goes back and redeems himself on the next play. I'd rather see Moon/Dorell though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice rainbow floater from Chalmers a little earlier.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

that move right there with Wade and Haslem--where UD fakes the pick and quickly cuts to the basket---why cant they do that with Beasley? uggh


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Everytime Diawara does something to make you want to take him out, he goes back and redeems himself on the next play. I'd rather see Moon/Dorell though.


I weigh in the positives vs the negatives, and Diarrhea does more damage than good. its always been like that....with the exception of one game earlier in the year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Is Diawateva really a defensive specialist?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> I weigh in the positives vs the negatives, and Diarrhea does more damage than good. its always been like that....with the exception of one game earlier in the year.


Here's the negative again. We need us some Dorell Wright. :yes:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Is Diawateva really a defensive specialist?


He's certainly not an offensive specialist. :laugh:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

this has been a fun game thus far, good defense and methodical offense on both sides


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I;ve only been watching since the change of half, is there any reason Beasley isn't playing yet? Has he been playing any much earlier?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Diawara has got to grab that rebound. Any of us could grab that rebound pffft.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, Kouba and Quinn need to GTFO!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I;ve only been watching since the change of half, is there any reason Beasley isn't playing yet? Has he been playing any much earlier?


with Spoo, you just never know. we might one day find Joel Anthony at PG because--well, thats just the mind of Spoo.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF was that rebound Yakhouba.. :rofl:

Beasley to check in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D by UD


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> with Spoo, you just never know. we might one day find Joel Anthony at PG because--well, thats just the mind of Spoo.


You never know, Joel's only 26 and still loaded with potential.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Man, Kouba and Quinn need to GTFO!


Spoo baby!

its only been 2 games since Oneal arrived, but i havent seen 1 minute of Beasley and JO playing together.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Where is Daequan Cook?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

is Dre Miller the craftiest guard you've ever seen or what? he is the general of this team


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> Spoo baby!
> 
> its only been 2 games since Oneal arrived, but i havent seen 1 minute of Beasley and JO playing together.


I was just thinking that. You'd think that JO would be the perfect complement to Beasley...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Chris Quinn either A. Actively refuses to pass to Beasley, or B. Is an absolutely terrible passer with no brains. He has Beasley wide open on that pick and roll and instead got himself stripped because he didn't pass.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> You never know, Joel's only 26 and still loaded with potential.


tender age of 26. Sky is the limit for this kid.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I was just thinking that. You'd think that JO would be the perfect complement to Beasley...


and then pairing them up with Chalmers and Wade....but apparently we're in the minority. as for Cook? M.I.A


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Wow, Chris Quinn either A. Actively refuses to pass to Beasley, or B. Is an absolutely terrible passer with no brains. He has Beasley wide open on that pick and roll and instead got himself stripped because he didn't pass.


He doesn't make any passes that have even the most remote chance of becoming a turnover.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> Wow, Chris Quinn either A. Actively refuses to pass to Beasley, or B. Is an absolutely terrible passer with no brains. He has Beasley wide open on that pick and roll and instead got himself stripped because he didn't pass.


Seriously Quinn.. That was so juvenile..

And yea, Beasley needs to play with JO.

Beasley with a nice J.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

chairman5 said:


> is Dre Miller the craftiest guard you've ever seen or what? he is the general of this team


That, plus Quinn leads the league in making players look crafty.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

man, Diawara might get more minutes than Wade at this rate!

i think SPoo has a thing for French black men.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Andre Miller has always been a Heat killer.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If our team actually passed to Beasley, he'd take literally zero bad shots. The only shots he tosses up are cause he has to iso to get to the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by JO


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine for the J!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We finally get Beasley/JO in the game together and he has to leave on an illegal screen call..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

67-63 Miami after 3

4 Sixers have scored all but 3 of their points, yet they're only down 4.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Does Quinn ever take that end-of-quarter buzzer-beater? He always 'accidentally' takes the shot right after the buzzer..

You're Chris Quinn - stop protecting your numbers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> We finally get Beasley/JO in the game together and he has to leave on an illegal screen call..


Most of Beasley's minutes in the 1st half were with JO. They looked good playing together.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Haslem was a great complement to Shaq. Shaq couldn't shoot or play defense and UD does both of those. But JO can shoot AND play defense. Beasley would be more helpful to JO than Haslem would IMO. But at the same time, having JO+UD out there at the same time seems to be really helping our defense, so who knows.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> If our team actually passed to Beasley, he'd take literally zero bad shots. The only shots he tosses up are cause he has to iso to get to the rim.


Beasley doesnt have to iso, its just the way the heat coaches make it out to be. most of the times when beas gets the ball, if you notice, the entire team automatically move out of the way and stand still. Beasley doesnt get the benefits that Haslem get for some odd reason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 333333

Miller is unstoppable when he plays us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I can see what Toronto fans mean about Moon loving that jumper.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

tough shot by Louis Williams


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Look at this lineup...

Quinn
Cook 
Moon
Beasley
Anthony


are you kidding? The game is in the balance here Spoo!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Moon's doing a hell of a job against Miller though.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Look at this lineup...
> 
> Quinn
> Cook
> ...


Seriously. Wade+JO better be back soon, subbing in for Anthony and QUINN-not Cook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder why the Sixers go away from Thad Young so often? He's played 28 minutes yet he's been invisible since the 1st quarter.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Look at this lineup...
> 
> Quinn
> Cook
> ...


I think Spoo finally reacted. 

Chalmers
Wade
Moon
Beasley
Oneal

Moon is the only one there who gives a damn in stopping Miller.

edit, its cook not chalmers.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Most of Beasley's minutes in the 1st half were with JO. They looked good playing together.


Good to hear. Hopefully we see a lot more of that, they'd probably be a nice complement.



IbizaXL said:


> Beasley doesnt have to iso, its just the way the heat coaches make it out to be. most of the times when beas gets the ball, if you notice, the entire team automatically move out of the way and stand still. Beasley doesnt get the benefits that Haslem get for some odd reason.


mm thats what I meant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice find by Moon to Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Seriously. Wade+JO better be back soon, subbing in for Anthony and QUINN-not Cook.


Thank you for listening, Spoelstra.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice pass by Moon to D Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the and1!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Joand1!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine AND1!

Nice to have a center with post-moves.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

I know it's early but if Moon keeps it up with this D he might make Wright even more expandable.

Yeah Riley pillaged the Raptors in that trade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Moon again!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

my god the sixers have gone retarded again


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade to Mooon!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Moon again!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Moon is infinitely more useful than Diawara.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Moon again!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JOAND1 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO for the and1!

Wade is picking them apart.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade is making these new guys feel VERY welcomed in Miami!

Nice play!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine AND1!

*Moon v Diawara -*

Offence: Moon
Defence: Moon
Intangibles (lol): Moon


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Thank you for listening, Spoelstra.


you wanna give him that respect, go ahead.

i'll still refer to him as Spoo. until he ranks up to Spo and so on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we had a huge lead in rebounding in the 1st half and now we're down 1.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This might be a stupid question, is there any rule against the length of your fingernails in the NBA? Just curious, when they get past a certain point, would the team/league ask you to cut them down or something?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> This might be a stupid question, is there any rule against the length of your fingernails in the NBA? Just curious, when they get past a certain point, would the team/league ask you to cut them down or something?


as far as i know, theres no rule on that. why?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

why is Haslem back in the game? sdkicvbksdvbdgicvbdekcfgiqwleugkf


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> as far as i know, theres no rule on that. why?


With longer fingernails, the damage Diawara does to either team might balance out.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

WOW, ugliest sequence ive seen this season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, no luck there. That ball kept bouncing to Sixers players.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Who the **** is Speights and why does he own our paint?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the and1


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

This kid's been killing us all year.

Get him Riles!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem And-1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem AND1!

Undoubtedly, they have great chemistry. But I still see no reason why we can't run the same play for Beasley.....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Andre Miller would make a great soccer player.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Haslem AND1!
> 
> Undoubtedly, they have great chemistry. But I still see no reason why we can't run the same play for Beasley.....


Beasley doesn't play defense, Haslem does. That's why he's on the floor right now, and Beasley isn't.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The way we utilised Beez today makes me a saaaaaad panda.

He didnt even take a shot when we had that rubbish 4th quarter lineup in!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im calling it right now, we will lose this game unless beasley plays.

edit. 

looks like the team decided to play..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Beasley doesn't play defense, Haslem does. That's why he's on the floor right now, and Beasley isn't.


you honestly think thats making a difference right now?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We need to finally make some FTs...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wth, looked like a charge to me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Wade. He forced that T.O


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They didn't credit Wade with that block against Speights not too long ago :curse:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 2 UD!

Timeout Philly


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> Beasley doesn't play defense, Haslem does. That's why he's on the floor right now, and Beasley isn't.


I was referring to the pick&roll play, not anything else. 

UD for the J!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

uh oh, Heat almost sealing it


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> wth, looked like a charge to me


That one was a pretty easy call. Speights leaned to the right. If you lean while taking a charge, it's pretty automatically a blocking foul.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

big shot by UD!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Speights and Moon to jump it up. I love this matchup.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> you honestly think thats making a difference right now?


I would have to say yes...

When you are LOSING, you need to STOP the opponent. Who is a better defender? Haslem. Who is killing us? Speights. Granted, Haslem isn't doing a good job on him, but Speights would man-handle Beasley on the block. If I'm Coach Spo, I'd stay with Udonis...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our defensive rebounding has been atrocious in the 2nd half


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I was referring to the pick&roll play, not anything else.
> 
> UD for the J!


Its a broken record at this point.

Spo wants Beasley taking mid-range jumpers and 3's. 

End of story.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Sky Moon for the jump!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the layup!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am officially on the start Moon bandwagon, his chemistry with Wade is spectacular. That play where he cuts to the basket off a Beasley-Wade pick and roll is going to be devastating.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade Time!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

game over


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Our defensive rebounding has been atrocious in the 2nd half


It has been, but part of that is because we've held them to 37% shooting, giving them a lot more opportunities for rebounds.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice play by Miller.

Chalmers to the line for two.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Come on Jamario...Keep Miller out of the lane! That's too easy


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow a 32 year old guard scores 30 on the Heat with good efficiency too and no TOs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The last 2 PG's we've faced have hit 30 on us 

Mario hits both. HUGE free throws by Mario


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers ices both. Heat up 3, Philly with likely 'last' possession.

Guys like Jamario need to play very tight, smart defence here.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> I would have to say yes...
> 
> When you are LOSING, you need to STOP the opponent. Who is a better defender? Haslem. Who is killing us? Speights. Granted, Haslem isn't doing a good job on him, but Speights would man-handle Beasley on the block. If I'm Coach Spo, I'd stay with Udonis...


we worked on the lead and were up by 3 when Spoo decided to take Beasley out. we were doing good. it was giving wade options on offense while the defense was mostly the same through out the game weather Beasley or Haslem was playing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

chairman5 said:


> wow a 32 year old guard scores 30 on the Heat with good efficiency too and no TOs


He's probably one of the most underrated guards in the league, over his career. He led the league in assists on a BAD Cavs team. We didn't defend him well, but he's a tough cover at PG.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow that is a lot of heartbreaking games for the Sixers, if they have won half of those my goodness


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO gets a double double.

Wade to the line.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good to see Jermaine with 10 rebounds tonight. Double-double in his second game with the Miami Heat.

MVP chants for Wade at the line. He ices both.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wth why am i hearing Will Smith again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits both. Good to see we're actually making free throws when they matter tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think Pat Riley just poured himself a double...great performance by Jamario and Jermaine...we gotta feel good about our squad if we can get those two playing well


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

chairman5 said:


> wth why am i hearing Will Smith again


The guy who broadcasts the games on justin.tv always plays Miami-related songs, mainly Will Smith - "Miami"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with a double double.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JO & UD with double-doubles!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 97-91.

Big win tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> wow that is a lot of heartbreaking games for the Sixers, if they have won half of those my goodness


the same applies to Miami. story of our lives.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great win!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hopefully Moon wont be as inconsistent as Toronto fans say he is.

We may have found our SF.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Despite some troubles in the past, Jermaine seems like a really good guy whenever I've seen him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else think Jamario and Wade already have more on court chemistry after just 1 game than Wade and Shawn had?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

you win this time Miami, you win this time


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Going to the game in Orlando tomorrow. Hopefully it's back-to-back wins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Hopefully Moon wont be as inconsistent as Toronto fans say he is.
> 
> We may have found our SF.


Yup, although Toronto fans werent joking about his jump shot. He needs to stay away from those.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Going to the game in Orlando tomorrow. Hopefully it's back-to-back wins.


thats awesome man. have fun.:glowllama:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Anyone else think Jamario and Wade already have more on court chemistry after just 1 game than Wade and Shawn had?


No doubt.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

myst said:


> Going to the game in Orlando tomorrow. Hopefully it's back-to-back wins.


People say seeing Diawara suck on TV is nothing compared to seeing Diawara suck in person.

Enjoy. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Anyone else think Jamario and Wade already have more on court chemistry after just 1 game than Wade and Shawn had?


Pretty funny considering Shawn had around 60 games here. Definitely proves that everyone was right about him standing around outside the 3 point line doing nothing. However, this team does seem like players only succeed if Wade's passing abilities benefit your style. Haslem, Kapono, Damon Jones, etc. all seem to benefit with playing time and stay in favor because Wade can pass to them for whatever reason.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> thats awesome man. have fun.:glowllama:


Gio, I wonder how many people you just gave a seizure. I guess I'm an accomplice because I quoted you...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Gio, I wonder how many people you just gave a seizure. I guess I'm an accomplice because I quoted you...


:hurl:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That llama reminds me of Eric and Tony's relationship.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol:

Seriously, the official scorers keep robbing Wade of blocks. This is an ongoing problem. He didn't get credit for the block on Speights in the 4th. How does that happen? That was probably the highlight play of the entire game. Even the guy who left his seat and was in line buying a hotdog when it happened knows that Wade blocked Speights.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Gio, I wonder how many people you just gave a seizure. I guess I'm an accomplice because I quoted you...


it became an instant favorite when i saw it.:biggrin:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> :lol:
> 
> Seriously, the official scorers keep robbing Wade of blocks. This is an ongoing problem. He didn't get credit for the block on Speights in the 4th. How does that happen? That was probably the highlight play of the entire game. Even the guy who left his seat and was in line buying a hotdog when it happened knows that Wade blocked Speights.


So Wade should've had four blocks? That's unfortunate.

About Chalmers' having the second best floater in the league, I think its a little early to say that. Ben Gordon, among others, would definitely argue against that. Its looking nice, though. Its just great to have a PG that shoots floaters again. GP would shoot them every now and then, and Damon had an ugly one he'd go to once in a blue moon. J-Will never seemed to use them.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh, I didn't mean that he had the 2nd best floater in the league. Just that it might be the 2nd prettiest.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Oh, I didn't mean that he had the 2nd best floater in the league. Just that it might be the 2nd prettiest.


Men dont say the word "pretty".


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

When was the last time a Miami center had 10 rebounds?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Either UD playing C or Magloire at some point I believe

EDIT: Nevermind, Magloire has gotten 9 twice. It was probably when UD was starting at C.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Looking at it, it's looks like it was December 14th when Joel got 13 vs. Memphis. Now we've got a guy whose going to pull down 10 boards a night, I can see this team improving a lot with this addition.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Btw, why did Cook, the 3 point champion, take 0 shots?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beast said:


> Btw, why did Cook, the 3 point champion, take 0 shots?


Yeah, that was a little strange.



> —Daequan Cook didn’t attempt a shot. That’s shocking.
> 
> “I’m sure he’ll make up for it in the games coming up,” coach Erik Spoelstra cracked.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> So Wade should've had four blocks? That's unfortunate.
> 
> About Chalmers' having the second best floater in the league, I think its a little early to say that. Ben Gordon, among others, would definitely argue against that. Its looking nice, though. Its just great to have a PG that shoots floaters again. GP would shoot them every now and then, and Damon had an ugly one he'd go to once in a blue moon. J-Will never seemed to use them.


Honestly, on the play he's talking about, it wasn't a "normal" looking block, and I wonder if they gave him a steal instead. Wade came from behind and stripped the ball as Speights went up for the shot, and was fumbled around, and it landed right back in Speights' lap for the layup. 

At home though, give the man the block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doesnt the NBA have people go through the entire game and re-check all the stats? Im sure they do. They've changed a bunch of stats a day or two later. The last case being Lebron's triple double that they took away in New York.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, they do.

Its funny, LeBron's teammates were all peeved after that, wondering what kind of lifeless person would go back and watch tape to make sure the stats were right. Youd think they would've known that's protocol.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'll tell you one thing from T.O. to MIA.

having watched every jamario moon game up until the trade. i'll say that yesterdays game featured the most lobs thrown down by Jamario then any other games he's played in. Call it the Wade-Effect/

he had atleast 3 alley's thrown down. good to see some energy from Moon. deal looks Nice for MIA so far. Marion been alright with us, but i'm liking Moons new found focus. regardless of the team he is on.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> Men dont say the word "pretty".


I guess I should stop copying Tony.


----------

